#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Does powerline adapter affect the routers WiFi speed?

## Bhavya

A powerline adapter is a substitute for running ethernet cables. Powerline adapter has the capability to send music, video, photos and data over our house's remaining electrical cabling like it would over Ethernet cables. Does this powerline adapter affect the routers WiFi speed?

----------

